# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Column: Voeding: de voedselzandloper tegen ouderdomsziekten en overgewicht

## FRANCOIS580

*Voeding: de voedselzandloper tegen ouderdomsziekten en overgewicht
*
De voedseldriehoek bestond al langer, en diegenen die met gezonde voeding begaan zijn kennen hem beslist. Nu presenteert de jonge wetenschapper Kris Verburgh die als arts afstudeerde aan de Universiteit van Antwerpen (magna cum laude), zijn voedselzandloper. Deze wetenschapper specialiseerde zich in de biogerontologie of de wetenschap van veroudering en gezond ouder worden. Nadat hij als zeventienjarige zijn eerste wetenschappelijk werk publiceerde en daarna nog twee boeken volgden, is zijn voedselzandloper het allerleerste boek dat het uitgebreid heeft over de rol van gezonde voeding in ons verouderingsproces. Dat men met de basisprincipes van deze voedselzandloper ook op een gezonde manier lichaamsgewicht verliest, is mooi meegenomen. Maar wat zijn nu precies die principes van deze voedselzandloper, en hoe gebruiken we de aanbevelingen van dokter Verburgh om het beste resultaat te bereiken?[/B] 

Met zijn voedselzandloper is Kris Verburgh meteen de eerste wetenschappelijke auteur die het uitgebreid heeft over aangepaste voeding die je verouderingsproces sterk kan vertragen. Volgens hem is onze voeding ons krachtigste instrument om ons verouderingsproces positief te beïnvloeden. In zijn jongste boek legt hij op een voor iedereen verstaanbare manier uit hoe vele voedingsmiddelen je risico op het ontstaan van allerlei levensbedreigende ouderdomsziekten kunnen beïnvloeden, gaande van huidveroudering tot het afsterven van je spiermassa.

*Ongezonde voedingsstoffen*
Met de voedselzandloper bied de auteur ons een instrument als alternatief voor de verouderde voedseldriehoek en voedselschijf. De voedselzandloper is opvallend gebruiksvriendelijk. De bovenste helft van de zandloper bevat alle ongezonde voedingsmiddelen die niet alleen voor een belangrijke gewichtstoename zorgen, maar tegelijk je verouderingsproces versnellen. De onderste helft bevat allerlei gezonde voeding die voor gewichtsverlies en een kleiner gezondheidsrisico zorgt. Rood vlees vervang je bij voorkeur door kip of witte vis. Melk en frisdranken door groene thee en rode wijn.

*Eiwitrijke diëten*
Met eiwitrijke diëten kun je niet voorzichtig genoeg zijn. Voeding rijk aan eiwitten is volgens Verburgh oorzaak van botontkalking. De consumptie van rood vlees wordt ook door hem sterk afgeraden. Hij legt hier duidelijk het verband met levensbedreigende hart- en vaatziekten en diabetes, en pleit tegelijk voor het paleo dieet gebaseerd op de voeding van de oermens.

*Vetten gezonder dan gedacht*
In de voedselzandloper krijgt men een minder negatief beeld over vetten, die volgens Verburgh gezonder zijn dan algemeen wordt gedacht. Hij pleit in dit kader voor een verhoogde inname van.../...

*Link bij dit artikel*
- FRANCOIS580 -

----------


## Yv

Ik zal rood vlees nooit helemaal uit mijn voeding halen. Ik eet het alleen met mate. Volgens mij is variatie het belangrijkst.

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Zéker weten Yv!

----------


## Guidonske

Iemand ervaring met de voedselzandloper '

----------

